# Nori Seaweed



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

I purchased Nori Seaweed for my lawnmower blenny who doesnt seem to want to eat anything.

*How long can I leave it in for? Does it cause any algae blooms, or increase nitrites/nitrates?*

The shrimp and hermits seem to love it, so it gets eatten, but the Blenny still hasnt noticed it


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I've never seen a lawnmower blenny eat nori, just to give you my experience.


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Damnit...
What should i try?

So far he wont eat:
cyclopeeze, mysis, brine/spirtutlasomething, formula 1, pellets

Is he doomed?


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

They are grazers really, and as common as they are, they don't usually pick up eating prepared food.

That said, I would try everything in your arsenal and see if he picks something up!


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Well that sucks...

Considering my shrimps and hermits seem to love the nori..... Is there any concerns with keeping it in my tank?


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

Kweli said:


> Well that sucks...
> 
> Considering my shrimps and hermits seem to love the nori..... Is there any concerns with keeping it in my tank?


I know nori will fall apart when you leave it in the water for too long and have been told to take it out of the tank if not eaten in an hour or something like that.

But maybe your lawnmower blenny is getting enough food from grazing off the rocks.

Have you noticed a decrease in stomach size?


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

It died shortly after this post.. Couldnt get it to eat anything

Partly my fault... It was the most active blenny i saw at the store (picking away at the glass) but I noticed the stomach was very thin when I got it home

The new tank shock must have been too much for it


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Next time swap out one of your bulbs for something in the 3000-6000 K rating. You'll have plenty of food for him soon enough...  

Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

sorry to hear about your loss


----------

